# Making AWFS Fresh Wood Award



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I am so honored to be in the company of those who have made them before me: Sam Maloof, Garry Knox Bennett, Paul Schürch, and Judson Beaumont.

I completed the sculpture and it’s on its way to AWFS which I will be presenting on Thursday 22nd.









Entitled _Pursuit_, this sculpture is made of domestic curly maple, FRP, and 24k gold leaf. Its circular form represents the evolution of a woodworker’s career: a continuous search to create something unique, reaching for one’s personal gold standard of accomplishment in craftsmanship and design. The interior “bark” adds whimsey and interest: bark could never be bent in such a way, and woodworkers in-the-know will be captivated by it and possibly mystified. I created it by taking a mold off real bark, casting it in FRP, applying it to the interior curve, and painting it to appear real.

Here is a video on how I made it.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

wow - simply WOW !!
I love all of it - your craftsmanship skills are beyond reproach.
thank you for sharing - and thanks for making the video !!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

As a former winner of 4 AWFS furniture design awards and having had several students also win those awards over the years I'll second that "Wow!", and throw in a "Brilliant"!
Well done!
4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Scott, your work is amazing and that's some lofty company you've joined, as well. Beautiful piece and so well executed!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Scott - how did you become the one to make this _awesome_ project ?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stunning project that certainly is unique and skillfully accomplished.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

John Smith_ said:


> Scott - how did you become the one to make this _awesome_ project ?


I've was asked by AWFS admin. I have been a judge twice in the past, maybe that helped too.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wonderful result...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Well done Scottgrove, that is a beautiful piece.
Congratulations on your being gifted and talented to be accepted and trusted to be chosen to make this award.

Bryan


----------



## RiovistaAndy (Feb 20, 2019)

scottgrove said:


> I've was asked by AWFS admin. I have been a judge twice in the past, maybe that helped too.


I don't buy that. You were selected solely on your extreamly beautiful piece of wooden art.


----------

